# Hating to shoot (plink)



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I had a neighbor a few years ago show me a new rifle he had just bought. He was excited to go get it sighted in a shoot a couple boxes through it.
He asked me to go with him but I had a lot of work to do around the house and then fact I don't like to go out and shoot just for fun. In fact, I would rather do about anything than just plinking at a target. So I declined.
You should have seen the look of horror and disgust on his fact when I told him that. 
I remember him commenting "how can you like to hunt as much as I you do and like to shoot your rifles".
I just shrugged my shoulders and said, "I don't know, I guess I feel it's just a wait of my money, kind of like skipping coins across a lake. It's cool to see and all but in the end, your just out a lot of coin". 
I know that's a pretty weird way to think but that's just me.
I'd rather spend all my time scouting and finding the game rather than shooting a lot getting ready for when the shot comes.
I guess it doesn't hurt that I'm naturally a good shot and I don't need to practice very much. lol
Any of you guys know someone that doesn't like to shoot their guns but loves to hunt?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know a number of people who only fire one or two rounds out of their rifles a year and that is usually at deer or a elk. They don't bother to check the zero on their rifles either. I had one friend tell me that he sighted in his rifle back in 1984 when he bought it and that the scope had never been touched since. 

That could of explained why it was shooting 6 inches to the right when I built up some new reloads for it.


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

Can’t go plinking, bores me to no end. Different when taking the grandkids out to learn to shoot better or when working up a new load, that’s enjoyable. Always go out and sight my rifle before season but unless it’s in conjunction with the last it involves no more than 2-3 shots. Hunting, heck, I’ll hunt til the cows find a new home.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> I know a number of people who only fire one or two rounds out of their rifles a year and that is usually at deer or a elk. They don't bother to check the zero on their rifles either. I had one friend tell me that he sighted in his rifle back in 1984 when he bought it and that the scope had never been touched since.
> 
> That could of explained why it was shooting 6 inches to the right when I built up some new reloads for it.


Just to set things straight, I'm not one of those types in the example above. 
I always check my rifles every season and have them shooting dead center. Even if I don't enjoy doing it. 
And I always seem to hit what I'm shooting at.
I'm sure it has everything to do with me shooting thousands of rounds with my pellet guns, 22 LR and shotguns as a youth. Which now has become a built in muscle memory.

2019 deer- one shot kill
2018 deer - one shot kill
2017 elk - two shot kill ( first shot broke its back, second shot killed it dead)
2016 deer- I actually missed first shot with my muzzy but killed it second shot as it went back to feeding
2015 deer - missed first shot (hit a tree branch), killed it in its bed second shot
2013 deer- hit it in the vitals first shot, killed it in its bed second shot
2013 elk- one shot kill
2012- hit it a little far back first shot, dropped it dead second shot.
2012 elk- first shot to the front shoulder (dropped it in its tracks but then it got back up a few minutes later as I was walking over to it - bullet failure) missed twice as it was running and I was shooting freehand) That's the only time I wished I had practiced shooting that way a little more. I have since done so with my 22LR with rabbits.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I tend to shoot my bow more than any gun. It is more therapeutic somehow.

That being said I shoot enough trap and targets to stay proficient. I'm not a big fan of managed shooting ranges and limit it to private property.

Growing up I would go through anywhere from 500 to 1000 rounds of .22 a weekend between hunting rats and rabbits. Shotguns weren't "sporting enough" after a short time.

Bring on the time in the military and I would conservatively say I've shot somewhere between 100,000 and 200,000 rounds excluding any bird or big game hunting.

I think for most youngsters growing up today they are hard pressed to get enough experience making split second decisions on shoot/no shoot situations.

Nothing is more fun than to see my grandkids shooting trap (pretty good) and then not even raise a gun when a rooster pops up at their feet.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> I had a neighbor a few years ago show me a new rifle he had just bought. He was excited to go get it sighted in a shoot a couple boxes through it.
> He asked me to go with him but I had a lot of work to do around the house and then fact I don't like to go out and shoot just for fun. In fact, I would rather do about anything than just plinking at a target. So I declined.
> You should have seen the look of horror and disgust on his fact when I told him that.
> I remember him commenting "how can you like to hunt as much as I you do and like to shoot your rifles".
> ...


Other than shotguns, I'm with you on this one.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

middlefork said:


> I tend to shoot my bow more than any gun. It is more therapeutic somehow.
> 
> That being said I shoot enough trap and targets to stay proficient. I'm not a big fan of managed shooting ranges and limit it to private property.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

ridgetop said:


> I guess it doesn't hurt that I'm naturally a good shot and I don't need to practice very much. lol


Everyone is different. If you don't need to practice much, and your shooting the same loads every year, then it doesn't matter much. When it comes to hunting, rounds are expensive, and i dislike shooting 1 dollar shots immensely.

Ordinary,I like plinking, but only up to a point. It's a thrill I put a cap on, because your quite literally shooting money out the end of the barrel.

That said, some things are worth practicing. If you have any firearm that you intend to use for defensive purposes, you probably should be practicing until the manual of arms, manipulation, and clearing malfunctions becomes second nature. Muscle memory becomes important.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am a very good shot with a rifle or pistol but I enjoy going out and burning through a couple hundred rounds out of both just to hone my skills some. I'll even do a bunch of plinking when I am just out hiking during the summer. I'll make a game out of it as I hike along. I'll say that the next bird that I see on the other ridge is a deer or elk and then take a quick shot at a rock or stump that is near it but not shooting at the bird. I found that it hones your skills at taking quick shots from different positions. Much like you would have to do if you were out hunting and had that buck or bull of a lifetime step out of the trees. 

I also enjoy reloading during the winter months when there isn't much else to do outside, at least where I live.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

For me, I got through phases with a rifle. I might burn through 100-200 rounds a year and then five the next. 

I LOVE shooting shotguns and will spend as much time as possible doing that!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I love hunting, but bench shooting is just OK. However, I do love shooting clays and love, love, love shooting bows.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I fire a handful of shots from my rifle each year to prep for the hunts. My kids shoot more, and once in a while I shoot a couple with them. I just don't enjoy shooting much. 

I think my problem is we used to shoot off our front porch or walk across the street and at most we'd drive 5 minutes. Now to shoot I have to drive a minimum of 30 minutes one way. I'll never shoot off a bench at a range (such as Lee Kay)- it makes my skin crawl.

Shotguns I enjoy shooting much more and do go to a range at times. 

..


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Cleveland doesn’t have much in terms of great shooting ranges, so shooting off a bench at 200 yard targets is what I’m left with. There are a few larger ranges with steel targets, but I don’t have the time to drive 4 hours one way just to shoot. 

I much prefer setting up steel targets and shooting from field positions. If I was back west, I’d be shooting every chance I could get. I enjoy working up loads, fine tuning, shooting at distance , etc.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I hate to shoot, just to shoot. In the last 4 years I think I’ve shot a total of 10 arrows out of my bow. 6 to check my 60 yard mark before the season, and then 1 for each elk I killed in that time.

Same with rifles. Once it’s sighted in and dope charts verified. I Might shoot 2 shots at random distances the day before the hunt starts just to be sure. But burning powder just to burn powder doesn’t make sense to me.

If you are new or don’t have hours and hours of range time behind a gun, shoot as much as possible. The problem is I see a lot of guys who don’t even know all the functions of their new rifle, out slinging lead at deer at 800 yards opening morning. Those people need to go shoot A LOT.

Funny semi related story. I had a random guy come ask me where his bolt release was to unload his gun one night in the parking lot out elk hunting. He came up to me acting like his rifle had some kinda malfunction. I took the gun from him, flipped his safety off and the bolt came right open. You could see he was pretty embarrassed, but said all his other rifles aren’t like that... “weird” was what he said as he got out of there as fast as possible. Oh some people :smile:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MooseMeat said:


> Funny semi related story. I had a random guy come ask me where his bolt release was to unload his gun one night in the parking lot out elk hunting. He came up to me acting like his rifle had some kinda malfunction. I took the gun from him, flipped his safety off and the bolt came right open. You could see he was pretty embarrassed, but said all his other rifles aren't like that... "weird" was what he said as he got out of there as fast as possible. Oh some people :smile:


There are rifles out there now that you don't have to take the safety off to open the bolts.

The problem here is that he wasn't familiar with his rifle which is a big no no.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Critter said:


> There are rifles out there now that you don't have to take the safety off to open the bolts.
> 
> The problem here is that he wasn't familiar with his rifle which is a big no no.


That was my point. He wasn't familiar with his gun at all.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I am with you Ridge on this.

I usually take a .22 Magnum with me most times I am out hiking. But I don't generally shoot it unless a jack rabbit makes it's presence known. 

I think some of it comes from my job. We spend a few days a year at the range shooting nonstop. This is great for perfecting your skills, but it makes going out just to shoot more work than anything else. 

I do kind of feel guilty because I have a few sons that do like to shoot. We generally end up hiking / scouting and by the time we're done, I don't want to take the time to shoot. 

I do the same as most here, I check my rifles before a hunt to make sure they're zeroed the way I want them. I must admit, if I actually get my tax stamp back this year for my suppressor, I am sure I'll send some bullets down range to test it out. I wonder how long those will take now!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I shot my 10 year old Bushmaster AR-15 yesterday for the 3rd time. Now it has a whopping 120 rounds down the pipe.

My deer rifle gets dialed in before every deer/elk hunt (usually 3-4 shots)

The funny thing is most of my rifles and handguns seldom get used, but I keep buying more. I gotta stop doing that.

My shotguns get well used from September to February. I don't do a lot of trap shooting and it is noticeable on the first day of duck season. I tend to figure it out pretty quick, but when I miss geese at 20 yards the first day I wish I would have shot trap during the summer. I buy more shotgun shells than any other ammo.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't shoot very much just to shoot. I do however enjoy training where I'm improving my skills. For this, we try to take an annual road trip to Front Sight.

I also enjoy teaching my kids and seeing them improve their shooting abilities.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This thread makes me sad.


-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Given the current run on guns and ammo, ain't nobody gonna be plinking for awhile. Went out to sight in some poor man's acog's yesterday, but that's because I'm already stocked up on ammo. Saw a bunch of other people up in the local mountains shooting as well. Saw one guy that looked like he was shooting a shiny new AR.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Given the current run on guns and ammo, ain't nobody gonna be plinking for awhile. Went out to sight in some poor man's acog's yesterday, but that's because I'm already stocked up on ammo. Saw a bunch of other people up in the local mountains shooting as well. Saw one guy that looked like he was shooting a shiny new AR.


I keep hearing of the current shortage but don't have first hand knowledge. Is it really true?

My grandson told me Cabela's was out of 12 ga. shotguns :shock: I kind of blew him off.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Well...... Haven't been to the store myself, but this is where I've been hearing what I've been hearing:
( edit: There's a couple other links, but their kinda political. Anywho.. pretty soon, ain't gonna be much plinking goin' on. )


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

When the last run on ammo subsided, I bought a few bricks when they got cheap. Then they got cheaper and I bought a case. They got cheaper still and bought a 2nd case. I think i have enough the grandkids will still be shooting it 20 years from now. That stuff got sooooo cheap when the demand fell off and production was still cranked to 11. LOL!

Its like stocks, buy low, sell high. When the runs end and things go back to normal, THATS when you stock up. Same thing with equipment purchases, buy ice fishing supplies in the spring close outs, summer goods in the fall / winter.

-DallanC


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Its like stocks, buy low, sell high. When the runs end and things go back to normal, THATS when you stock up.


That's how I feel about toilet paper.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

When I was a kid, and it was new to me I thought it was pretty cool, but now shooting and gun talk in general bores me to tears. Practice is a necessary evil to become proficient.

Strangely though, I find archery therapeutic.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

You guys are a bunch of boring weirdo's! 

Shootin' is flippin Awesome! :grin:


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Given the current run on guns and ammo, ain't nobody gonna be plinking for awhile. Went out to sight in some poor man's acog's yesterday, but that's because I'm already stocked up on ammo. Saw a bunch of other people up in the local mountains shooting as well. Saw one guy that looked like he was shooting a shiny new AR.


This is spot on! I was out Saturday. Took two of my boys on a social distancing hike looking for sheds. Had the trusty old 22 mag on us. We hiked in a few miles from the main highway. I have never seen so many vehicles on this certain highway.... EVER. I am out there pretty frequently


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I cannot relate to the OP. I enjoy shooting and would go every day if I could. In a year, I probably only shoot 50ish from each of my center fire rifles, about a brick of .22 and 4-5 hundred out of my pistols. A lot more from the shotguns. All of that is dictated by time and money, not desire. 

Glad there are some others that don't enjoy it though. The world needs variety and the shooting areas would get pretty packed otherwise.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

willfish4food said:


> .
> Glad there are some others that don't enjoy it though. The world needs variety and *the shooting areas would get pretty packed otherwise*.


This! I really dislike crowds.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. I have shot 2 rounds of trap in the last year (one with my young men's group) and then a couple weeks ago with my in-law family to pass some time. 

I would rather run around the hills and find critters and spend that money on fuel vs bullets. 

I do have a 6.5 creedmore that I just got the custom turret back on that I would like to tinker with, but once I have it figure out, then I'll probably do with it what I do to the other rifles. Shoot em when I need em. As long as they're sighted in and I know where the bullet is going to land before I squeeze the trigger, then I'm good.

I've shot so many shotgun shells. I love to shoot and I take my boys out shooting so they can learn and improve. But I'd rather go fishing in the summer and hunting in the fall. I don't have time for it all. 

I don't believe in camping without a purpose, by the way. Nor to I like to hike without a purpose. If I camp to fish or hunt, then it's awesome. If I camp to sit there, I'd rather do that in my own bed.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> I cannot relate to the OP. I enjoy shooting and would go every day if I could. In a year, I probably only shoot 50ish from each of my center fire rifles, about a brick of .22 and 4-5 hundred out of my pistols. A lot more from the shotguns. All of that is dictated by time and money, not desire.
> 
> Glad there are some others that don't enjoy it though. The world needs variety and the shooting areas would get pretty packed otherwise.


I don't think I've shot that much in the past 30 years combined.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought a Ruger SR22 and we took it out to try it the first time. I brought along a few bricks of different ammo so I could test preformance, feeding, what works, what didnt work etc etc. Between my wife and son... and a few from me, we ended up shooting all the ammo in about an hour and a half. I was loading mags as fast as I could and they were emptying them. Never had a failure. That was a very fun day.


-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> I don't think I've shot that much in the past 30 years combined.


If I were able to find the animals you find, I'd probably shoot a lot less too.


----------

